# International Vs. Powerstroke



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

Other then the Turbo... is there much difference?

Is anyone using a International Diesel?

Pros....Cons......

I was told to stay away from the International Diesels but i want to hear from you guys

tymusic


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

than what? international makes powerstroke?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol....x2 on what 02 powerstroke says..navistar makes international, international makes the powerstroke motors...except for the 2011 motors, which ford engineered and built


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

02powerstroke;940367 said:


> than what? international makes powerstroke?


x2............


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

I was told that a 1992 Ford Diesel i was looking at does not have a powerstroke?

I am sorry i am new to the diesel world... 
here is what i am looking at.

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehi...kup-trucks-1992-Ford-F-350-W0QQAdIdZ176742102

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...ucks-Ford-F-450-Dump-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ176884155

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-Ford-Superduty-13-Flatbed-W0QQAdIdZ170859288


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Sticks;940399 said:


> I was told that a 1992 Ford Diesel i was looking at does not have a powerstroke?
> 
> I am sorry i am new to the diesel world...
> here is what i am looking at.
> ...


Its still an International motor its just not the power-stroke motor which was turbo and utilized the HPOP fired injectors. They have less power but are great trucks just alittle less power than the 7.3 powerstroke 94-98 in that body style. then they changed it up a bit with the superduty 99-02. still a 7.3L but different fuel pump intercooler and a different turbo.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

the term powerstroke wasn't coined until 1994 when the engine was redesigned with a turbo and heui injectors . older international diesel which where in fords where non turbos and used injection pumps . in 1993 turbos where and option most truck didn't come with them .


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

are they bad motors?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

> lol....x2 on what 02 powerstroke says..navistar makes international, international makes the powerstroke motors...except for the 2011 motors, which ford engineered and built


Actually the 2011 motor is basically an international motor. It is made up of international components, but is assembled by ford.


----------



## DBFlawn (Dec 6, 2008)

Snow Miser;940426 said:


> Actually the 2011 motor is basically an international motor. It is made up of international components, but is assembled by ford.


This is the first time that I have heard this. For my understanding I thought that Ford was going to cut all connections with International.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Sticks;940399 said:


> I was told that a 1992 Ford Diesel i was looking at does not have a powerstroke?
> 
> I am sorry i am new to the diesel world...
> here is what i am looking at.
> ...


I plowed and pulled a trailer for 4 years with a 6.9 with that many miles and a manual transmission. Cost me about 6k in repairs over that time, and paid $6300 for it. That doesn't include regular maintenance an tires. That's $256 a month with some very inconvnient down time when it had to get a new clutch, and then the heads redone, and new glow plugs and glow plug controller. I would think you could buy something newer with less miles and not run quite as much of a risk for hefty repairs. You're still not guaranteed anything with a used vehicle, but I'd take my chances with something with lower miles, find one that you know the work has already been done to.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Snow Miser;940426 said:


> Actually the 2011 motor is basically an international motor. It is made up of international components, but is assembled by ford.





DBFlawn;940703 said:


> This is the first time that I have heard this. For my understanding I thought that Ford was going to cut all connections with International.


Ford did cut ties with International. The new 2011 6.7 Powerstroke (code named Scorpion during development) is a totaly in-house, built by Ford from the ground up, diesel.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Snow Miser;940426 said:


> Actually the 2011 motor is basically an international motor. It is made up of international components, but is assembled by ford.


and what reliable source do you base this off of? contract is done between ford and navistar so i highly doubt navistar would let for use there components.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 12, 2009)

The 6.9 and 7.3 Diesels Ford used from I think 83-93 are an ok engine however prone to overheat under heavy loads and head gaskets much like the 6.2 and 6.5 that GM used. They will hold up fine if you don't push them to hard and let them warm up good before driving in colder weather.

I it's a plow truck You are looking for I would go with the GM 6.2, Starts good in cold weather and very good on fuel and the 73-87 trucks they are in make a excelent plow truck. Can't beet 6.2 and a turbo 400 for plowing imo. But if You have the money I am still parshall to the Powerstroke  7.3 Only! the only problem I have with ford is the DTB front axle on the 94-98 (to many Problems and they'll just crack or break.)


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;941049 said:


> and what reliable source do you base this off of? contract is done between ford and navistar so i highly doubt navistar would let for use there components.


absolutely correct...nowhere on that engine will you find an international part....not even the glowplugs! 100% ford..first of the big 2 to design/engineer their own diesel from the ground up...pretty soon gm will be putting ford engines in there HD's! lol


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Newdude;941018 said:


> Ford did cut ties with International. The new 2011 6.7 Powerstroke (code named Scorpion during development) is a totaly in-house, built by Ford from the ground up, diesel.


Built by Ford, Eh? Oh boy, I wonder how many bugs & glitches are gonna be revealed, lol. They should'a kept their ties with International. I still might buy a Scorpion Diesel next year tho!


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

My friend who works at ford as a mechanic told me about this. Because when he went to one of ford's tech seminars to learn how to work on this new engine, he told me there were alot of internationals parts in there.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

really cause the last 7 years were nothing but failed motors and warranty problems for ford and navistar..doesnt matter if it was fords fault.. u dont see problems with gm parts on the dirtymax do ya? sometimes you just cant put sugar in your coffee..


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have 268,000 miles on my F250 IDI. Has been a plow-truck since rolling off the dealer floor. Was up-fitted by Monroe Truck in late 1988 w/ a western plow. Still going strong with a sno-way MT.

I am the second owner, original owner is a close friend. Problems since new.

(2) new sets of glow-plugs and controllers.
(1) C6 transmission re-freshed with HD kit and larger cooler
Front end rebuilt 3 times (U-joints, bearings, etc.) No problems with the axles and springs.
Has had new brakes a few times as well.

No serious problems. Perfect power for plowing in my opinion. Next to no tire-spin and you can push or pull whatever you need.

6.9L and 7.3L engines rarely had head-gasket problems, but you need to keep track of the additives in the coolant to prevent cylinder errosion.

Overall a great and durable diesel design. Noisy, simple, easy to work on and parts are cheap!!! 

I love my 08 6.4L TTB but the 1989 IDI is a fun truck to drive, enough power for me every day of the week.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

oman1999;942372 said:


> I have 268,000 miles on my F250 IDI. Has been a plow-truck since rolling off the dealer floor. Was up-fitted by Monroe Truck in late 1988 w/ a western plow. Still going strong with a sno-way MT.
> 
> I am the second owner, original owner is a close friend. Problems since new.
> 
> ...


x2 I know someone that had a 7.3 IDI van with 300k still ticken got better mileage than anything i own...


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i dont know why the IDIs get suchb a bad rapp? mine was on its way to 300,000 when i sold it to dad,now it is over 300,000,has 8 foot western on it now,and had a 8 foot fisher before i got it.
and yes in 94 there were three engine options,the 7.3 IDI,the 7.3 IDI w TURBO(turbo supplied by ATS) and the new for 94 POWERSTROKE 7.3.
now from what ive heard ford had the 7.3 IDI turbos detuned so the powerstrokes would perform better,i do know if you take 7.3 turbo and play with the fuel screw it will WALK all over a first gen powerstroke.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my 88 7.3 idi has at least 390k miles on it. i know the speedo rolled 3 times, but cant remember how many more times it has rolled. so it may have 490, or 590k miles on it. 
2 sets of glow plugs, 2 injector pumps, and one trans. 
with that said, i think that truck is overpriced.
i would not pay any more than $2000 for it, since he says it has rust issues in the cab.
and you will then have to pay a grand or two to put a plow on it


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

oman1999, you hit the nail on the head with the comment about the additives.

I have two of the old 7.3 IDI's. Great motors. Not fast but will do anything that you need them to do. Both see use as farm trucks year round, and one plows while the other pulls the skid in the winter.

One of the biggest pluses that I have found with the IDI's is they are cheap to work on when compared to the strokes. For example look at injector prices.

Powerstroke injector price

149.95
+$75.00 core

IDI injector price

$46.85
+$8.00 core

From this site

http://www.injectorwarehouse.com/

In the past I did have a 97 F-250 with a powerstroke. It was a decent truck and was reliable but I don't regret selling it in the least. I can do anything I need to with my IDI's, Get better fuel mileage (at least in the F-250 heck it gets better mileage than my Tacoma!) and on the rare occasion that something dose break it is much cheaper to repair than the equivalent on the powerstrokes.

Check out this board for all that you could ever want to know and more about the ford diesels.

http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/


----------

